# Spring series mini z race start up



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

The spring series will be starting up this sat at M&M 11am start time.This will be a 6 race series with one drop. It will be alternating between M&M and Mobility Plus track.Hope you guys can attend the entire series.The more competition the better.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Dude. Im glad your on the series now. Hopefully I'll make it to every race. This is gunna be fun.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Well? Who's racing? Prepare to be schooled by a 47 year old that has never raced a Mini before.


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

Anyone got an xspeed I can use for F1?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Dunno Biff. I might hvae a K3 together by Sat afternoon and I'm itching to get that modded WS7 on a track. 1/8 scale or 1/28 scale, hmmm? Plus, ANDY HAS ALL MY STUFF!


----------



## squidwerd (Jul 8, 2004)

hey joe, i have one. let me use a mod.


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

No more mods left this week for sale. I don't have anything more than a Speedy bb or 05 personally. You gonna have $ for the FET board or send it over to biff?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Yea.*

Ill take it.



ruf4play said:


> No more mods left this week for sale. I don't have anything more than a Speedy bb or 05 personally. You gonna have $ for the FET board or send it over to biff?


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

I owe you for the damper disk anyways. I was gonna take it out of the 05 that you got last weekend, but I forgot. I don't like to have lingering debts. I will get you a damper disk soon anyways, and we can square up then.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Joe.*



ruf4play said:


> I owe you for the damper disk anyways. I was gonna take it out of the 05 that you got last weekend, but I forgot. I don't like to have lingering debts. I will get you a damper disk soon anyways, and we can square up then.


Dont worry about it bro. Thanks for your help.

Andy. Get that board out, and get Chris his stuff back since you didnt answer him back. And dont forget my BILL tomarrow.


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

Andy wants to keep it. I'll have a new one for you this weekend, biff.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Cool!

Thanks bro.

I still dont know what class to enter. LMAO!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

SUPERSTOCKYou won,t be sorry


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*COOL. Ill run SS then.*

*LOL*


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

I still need a team for the 2 hour race. Any takers?


----------



## squidwerd (Jul 8, 2004)

if you didnt suck josh i'd be on your team


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Just remember you past up the opportunity, lol


----------



## squidwerd (Jul 8, 2004)

dont worry josh. i already sucked just like ya....like 10 years ago.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Poor andy your making it sooooo hard on yourself. For a second there I was thinkin about saving your pride, but me being the heartless punk that I am I see no reason to show no mercy. Its on beesh.


----------



## squidwerd (Jul 8, 2004)

haha, bring it on foo!


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Oh its already been broughten, lmao 

OK I'll stop. lmfao


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

The truth is, y'all both suck. You're just lucky I'm going to play with my new 1/8 this weekend. Y'all should thank Smiley for finding the o-ring I need, he saved y'all a world of pain.


----------



## squidwerd (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks Smelly!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

With a fetted board and a stock motor, I should be OK huh? As far as rules?


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

Yah, a lot of people run FETs with stock motor in superstock. I really don't think it helps any with the stock motor. Just not enough current draw.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I,ve been doing some spying on a certian other individauls car and have applied what I learned to my open car.During a predawn test session this morning marked improvements were noted in car.Sat will be the true test though,can the driver hang? Tonight the F1 will be brought in for a rebuild.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I just wanted to make sure Ill be legal with a fetted board. I dont wanna be swapping boards back and forth. Practice with a S05, race with a stocker.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I don,t think it should be Gary but in reality I believe its allready being do and no one is complaining.F1 has been a hot topic and it has been claified no fets in SS. Go ahead and try it,cool with me until you start waxin everybody.That said go ahead and run open if you want to.I was just thinkin you,d have a better time in SS


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I do NOT want to have an unfair advantage by breaking the rules. A cheater to me, is like a thief. If your not supposed to run a fetted board in SS, I wont. But I would expect everyone else to do the same. The rules need to set down in stone. In my opinion, stock should be just that. Stock motor and chassis. Maybe bearings, ball diff and suspension upgrades.

SS, I would think should be like a spec class in electric offroad. 19 turn motor allowed. Chassis upgrades, radio, fets and limit the motor to something like a speedy 05.

Open is just that. Whatever you can put on that bad boy.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Follow me over there


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ok


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Trey is such a trouble maker. 

I really dont care that much on how they make the rules, just as long as its not "Dont ask dont tell".


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im not working tomarrow.  I can race.

Andy, PLEASE....... Do NOT forget what we talked about today bro! Please stop by, tonight!

Josh, we still carpooling tomarrow? And, yall are about to get, 

Biff-A-Nized.


----------



## squidwerd (Jul 8, 2004)

well it doesnt look like i'm gonna race tommorrow. you guys better work on you lines and drivin ability cause next race i'll be on fi-ya( thats a cool way to say fire for all you mentaly challenged)


----------



## squidwerd (Jul 8, 2004)

and yes, ttrreeyy and bbiiffff, i will be bringing you guys some money tommorrow.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

thats just plain trey,you gonna bring a name for us also


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yall are representing us. How about 2cool Foos?

Kevin. You running the little car tomarrow?


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

If I decided to be sick tomorrow I could but I need to go to work. I'll be running in a few weeks. 

What does it take to get some hop ups around here? I'd like to have some before I start racing. Maybe some bearings, MM pod, tires.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Earplug. lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ive got extra earplugs.


----------



## squidwerd (Jul 8, 2004)

2 cool foo's, dude that freakin rocks biff, you da man


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Or, Mobit-Diots? Christians Fear? 

Yall got Jose too huh?

JAT? Jose, Andy and Trey?

LOL, I got it. Levitra. If an erect*** lasts for more than 4 hours.............. LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I put the stock diff back in, got er greased well, and got a new earplug installed. New body, first Mini Z race, Im winning SS.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Gotta beat me Biff, I'll be there. Hey, bring me some earplugs, I think my RML will need more than one. lol


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

I think I'll take my totally box stock car and run open. That'll give Christian a chance.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

What time does the track open? I see the races start at 11, but when is practice starting?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Track opens at 10:00.

Bring it!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I had fun!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I noticed Kevin didnt have anything to say. 

Im impressed with the THRC and the way the racing went today. My first race with them, and I had a blast. This is what I posted on their site.

AMEN Trey.

Today was my first THRC race ever, and I had a blast. The professionalism, the curtesy and the willingness to help the noobies, and old school guys was way beyone what I expected. But it goes even farther than that. I think it has to do with the way the environment was set up initially. Its about "FUN". I felt very welcome in a new setting, probably like I never have before. Especially right before the B main when Team Nelson was rooting for me. Ill never forget that, and Ive been around a long time.







Thanks guys.

Allthough Ive questioned some of the things about the THRC in the past, I am now a die hard fan of the THRC, and hope to become good friends with yall. (Sorry about the negative stuff in the past)

I really am speechless and dont know what else to say. But I do promise to bring more guys onboard racing these cheap little cars that are so much fun, with a great bunch of folks.









BTW. Next week, dont count on me working my up from the C main. Ill make the A!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Glad you made one finally.You,ll get better man these little cars are harder than they appear.Josh.Andy and whom ever else keep tryin to make it.Some of the best competition and lowest prices around. Peace


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

I didn't post earlier because I really only had time to read stuff. 

I had fun, and I totally agree Biff, the guys make you feel welcome and really help out. I was getting crystals handed to me and I didn't even know whose they were. lol It's the most laid back racing I've ever been to, it seems more like timed practice than racing. lol Seriously, thanks a lot guys, I will definitely be back next time I'm not working.

I still jumped out to marshal a couple of guys that got stuck up against the rail. lol I felt like an idiot. I guess after 10 yrs of racing cars that don't back up it kind of becomes second nature.


----------



## squidwerd (Jul 8, 2004)

i did the same thing kevin,lol. it was funny


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I did the same. lol. At least the one time I cornered. I was so busy working on my car, and hurrying that I didnt even realize that there were corner marshalls out there.

Hey Trey! Dont you have an extra am module for the EX1?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Heres the results that Danny posted up from round one at M&M.

Mobility Plus Spring Series Round 1
04-02-2005 


Best Heat Lap/Time for Stock Sedan: 
Nathan Vivares with 30/5:02.76

-- Stock Sedan - A Main -- 
Pos Laps time name 
1 42 7:01.52 Nathan Vivares 
2 40 7:14.46 Kyle Nelson 
3 39 7:02.83 Hector Zacrisson 
4 37 7:02.82 Shane Blake 
5 37 7:03.26 William Nelson 

Best Heat Lap/Time for Super Stock Sedan: 
Christian Tabush with 38/5:02.98

-- Super Stock Sedan - A Main -- 
Pos Laps time name 
1 56 6:60.00 Christian Tabush 
2 52 7:07.17 Jacob Feinstein 
3 49 7:06.14 Trey Morris 
4 47 7:04.17 jose Elias 
5 47 7:07.88 Pat Gaetje 
6 44 7:01.26 Scott Quintel 

-- Super Stock Sedan - B Main -- 
Pos Laps time name 
1 34 5:02.69 Scott Quintel 
2 34 5:08.09 Ian Patti 
3 33 5:01.44 Danny Finley 
4 32 5:00.81 Biff 
5 32 5:06.96 Eduardo Romero 
6 31 5:06.79 Tony Montes 

-- Super Stock Sedan - C Main -- 
Pos Laps time name 
1 32 5:00.40 Biff 
2 32 5:11.24 Josh Elmer 
3 31 5:10.68 Kevin Lewis 
4 29 5:09.07 Eathon Pattie 

Best Heat Lap/Time for Open Sedan: 
Christian Tabush with 38/5:00.96

-- Open Sedan - A Main -- 
Pos Laps time name 
1 57 7:00.12 Christian Tabush 
2 53 7:07.31 Jacob Feinstein 
3 49 7:02.38 Joe Chen 
4 48 7:01.75 Ian Patti 
5 44 7:05.30 Trey Morris 
6 41 7:08.70 Danny Finley 

-- Open Sedan - B Main -- 
Pos Laps time name 
1 36 5:03.65 Jacob Feinstein 
2 32 5:02.75 Pat Gaetje 
3 31 5:00.53 Eduardo Romero 
4 30 5:03.64 Tony Montes 
5 24 5:08.76 Eathon Pattie

Best Heat Lap/Time for X-Speed F1: 
Danny Finley with 35/5:04.65

-- X-Speed F1 - A Main -- 
Pos Laps time name 
1 48 7:09.68 Pat Gaetje 
2 47 7:07.67 Joe Chen 
3 44 7:11.88 Trey Morris 
4 40 7:05.37 Eduardo Romero 
5 37 7:02.78 Tony Montes 
6 36 7:06.76 Kyle Nelson 
7 32 4:55.91 Danny Finley


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Ain,t fer sale, but you can borrow it once to ck out. Need to get it ordered allready Gary. M&M can get it for 50.00 bucks just like I told ya awhile back.I say this cause its one of those things that may not be made for 2 much longer on the older radio which is why I don,t wanna sell it.I like my old KO!

Hey Trey! Dont you have an extra am module for the EX1?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yea, I just wanted to try it out and get a feel for the radio before I invest another $50.

And yes. I was going to ask if I could borrow it.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

cool beans man


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks bro.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Took the top plate off mine and it was fine, my car is pretty much in pieces. I don't like having a car and not knowing how to work on it. The motor isn't in bad shape, I can't understand why it was so slow, guess it is the batts or just a slow motor. The brushes seem to wear to one side like it is way out of alignment, I know there's really nothing I can do about it but are most motors so far off?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Seems the positive side brush wears more than the other huh?

Most likely its the Batterys Kev. Ive only had 2 stockers so far and I couldnt any difference between the 2. It could be your driving too. LOL

Theres something that most offroaders dont understand about running onroad. Im not sure what the proper terminology is, but I call it "Roundy Round". Carrying as much momentum as possible without scrubbing speed. If your holding full throttle all around the track, your going slow due to the scrub of the tires and in your case, the bushings insted of bearings. Its hard to explain on a keyboard. Watch Trey drive. I think he has a good driving style for onroad.


----------



## squidwerd (Jul 8, 2004)

KEVIN, i think your mind is just really slow!


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Biff, didn't know your car would go slow on the straight at full throttle in on-road. Josh said his motor was slow and at the beginning of our main we came into the straight about even and by the end he had about 3-5 car lengths on me. 

I wasn't talking about brush wear from positive to negative being so far off, I was more or less talking about the brushes themselves not wearing in the middle.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Dont know if you wanna watch me for sure.Im to inconsistent. I might put in a good lap once in awhile but______________. Christan or Bosley even Andy(who owes me 12.50 by the way) are the ones to watch.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey Trey. Is your track going to be open for practice friday for mini z's as well?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes sir ebob. Fri night and Sat. Got a thread started here also :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## squidwerd (Jul 8, 2004)

i love you trey, i'm just soooooooo freakin broke right now.i'm prolly not gonna make the next few races, but dont worry, i'll get you your 12.50 if it kills me.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

You need to pawn your axe so you can r/c dude:rotfl:


----------



## squidwerd (Jul 8, 2004)

you know i've thought of that, but i'd prolly go nuts without it and thats not good


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Kevin, you racing Saturday? Im bringing my pit table, you can pit with me.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My bad. I thought it was a race weekend at MP. Its next weekend.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I got a thread posted here that seems to be stuck down on the list concerning this weekend.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

How do yall suggest we do this without having too many Mini threads with "Stickys"?

Maybe one for tech stuff and one for race and practice info?

Whatever yall wanna do is cool with me.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

I really will be working for a few more Saturdays. lol I'm gonna try and get my car hopped up before I race again. I need another motor, I wanted to look at the brushes so I broke them off, only about half of the brush was making contact with the comm.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah I've always thought there were a few too many in here. Two sounds good to me Biff.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

someone tryin to say i start to many threads!!!!! Never thought about it really.I.ll just post new stuff under the onroad and mini section.Correct????


----------



## squidwerd (Jul 8, 2004)

hi biffy!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I dunno. However yall wanna do it is fine with me. When I get a chance, Ill look it over.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Josh thought we were racing this week too. Maybe I shouldnt ask, but why not race?


----------



## squidwerd (Jul 8, 2004)

TREY,you should do a big figure 8 track. that would be cool.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I,ve thought about it.Maybe a jump in one section to clear cross traffic so you have a choice


----------



## squidwerd (Jul 8, 2004)

Or How About A Really Big Oval. That Would Be Sweet.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sorry if there was some confusion on my last post. I was talking to Trey about the race shedule, not asking why Josh wasnt racing. LOL

Im not working tomarrow, so Ill be there all day.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

How did the 05 work Josh?

Yall runing tomarrow?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Had a nice crowd.Josh was doin good with the 05


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

I love that motor dude. I need to get me one. Thats all I gotta say.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thought you might like it.  My earplug dampner wont work with that motor, so Ill be dropping the stocker in for awhile today.


----------

